# Project Zed



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Taken at the recent Europeans 

YouTube - Project Zed 7.3 @ 186 mph European Finals Santa Pod

YouTube - Project Zed 7.3 @ 186 mph European Finals Santa Pod front view

Lots more to come with a bit of luck over the next 18 months


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Jeeez!! 

Does this use an air shifter thingy as I didn't see any gears being changed? I am guessing the smaller of the two levers selects some forward gear?! LOL..

Is the taller lever then, the handbrake?! 

Wishing you even better progess over the next two years!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Hiya - yes airshifter - where you see the metal sheet by the chrome hand brake with 4 plastic buttons.

First is the lever slotted forward & then if you look closey after i let go of the handbrake (taller lever) i press the buttons in order (top to bottom) 2, 3, 4 & 5th gear.

it's not long per gear change ie/ 1.2 secs roughly 



Kadir said:


> Jeeez!!
> 
> Does this use an air shifter thingy as I didn't see any gears being changed? I am guessing the smaller of the two levers selects some forward gear?! LOL..
> 
> ...


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Sexy 6's


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Well Done John & Abbey Motorsport

6.77 @ 203 mph :clap::clap::clap:


----------

